# Fertility problems with both of us



## babyhopes15 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have had tests done as i was having problems TTC and my periods have almost stopped.  I was told that my results showed that my pituitary gland was having to work extra especially hard to produce eggs but given that i was still ovulating that i could still get pregnant but gynae said that they needed to send me to fertility but they let me know that the only option would be IVF and that they probably wouldn't do it as it may not work as they would be stimulating me to produce more eggs and currently it was already overworking to do this.  they also wanted me to get my OH to have a semen analysis done and i paid to get this done but as i already knew there was a problem with me i have to say i didn't worry about it.  But then came the bombshell, he has no sperm in his semen, so looks like all hope has gone and he said no to donor.  Waiting on going to fertily clinic next week but to be honest i am really worried about it as he is taking this harder than me, when he thought it  was just me, it was oh you will have to get over it, no point worrying about it, cant avoid others children for ever but know he knows its him as well this has changed - he feels useless, he has blanked me out completely emotionally, cant even get him to reciprocate a hug and as for anything intimate, he has gone off me.

i now feel useless as well, and i am even thinking about cancelling our appointmet at fertility.  does anyone have any insight into the mind of the man, its not just him thats broke its me too so i dont see why he is taking it so bad when we already knew that there was  a problem with me.

sorry for randing on but i am feeling very upset about this and really dont know how to deal any more, beginning to think it isnt worth it.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Babyhopes15!!! Welcome to FF!!

I can't help with your question as we have been marked down as unexplained. When we started the investigations we sat down and had a talk and agreed that whatever the results showed, we will still look at it as our problem, not a problem for him or for me.

Perhaps ask in "The Mens Room" ~ CLICK HERE or "Male factors" ~ CLICK HERE sections. Hopefully the members there can offer some insight.

As far as cancelling your appointment is concerned, (in my opinion) I think it is important to get the current problems resolved as treatment is stressful on any relationship and stressful on the individual. Do your clinic offer counselling? Perhaps that would be an idea.

Good luck          

Sue


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi - it reasly sounds like you've been a dealt a bad hand. Hope that you are getting through the initial shock. Guys generally take it badly / personally and are more likely to bottle it all up.

Also well worth a retest for your other half just to make sure that there were no process/procedure problems with first sample.  Whatever the outcome better to be properly informed of all the options, no matter how unpalatable they may seem to one or both of you now, and then when the time is right you can move forwards from a position of knowledge.

Good luck

Els


----------



## helen73 (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure if this is too late to reply to this: we hve found out in the last few weeks that we are in a similar situation to you (issues on both sides).

No sperm (azoospermia) could be caused by a physical obstruction which would mean sperm are being produced but can't get out. In this case a procedure like ICSI could retrieve usable sperm. So it would be worthwhile for your OH to visit a urologist to see what's going on. We had our tests done through the fertility clinic and they referred OH to urologist.

I haven't looked around this forum but I imagine there is lots of information on it there.


----------

